# Помогите оценить аккордеон Paolo Soprani



## katm (19 Ноя 2010)

аккордеон Paolo Soprani достался в наследство. вот все, что о нем знаю со слов человека, который более-менее разбирается в аккордеонах: полный аккордеон, 120 басов, 15 регистров, почти новый.
пожалуйста, помогите определить цену.
Спасибо заранее!
RIMG0359.JPG


----------



## zet10 (19 Ноя 2010)

Непонятно откуда вы насчитали 15 регистров?..."почти новый"...))ну вобщем да,если учитывать что выпуска он 60-х годов прошлого века!...В целом инструмент для любителей,цена его (если не требует ремонта) может достигать 30 т.р. Для обучения в ДМШ он не пригоден,так что вам нужно искать будет любителя.Если он еще не пересох и держит компрессию,то очень даже приятный инструмент для музицирования.


----------



## katm (19 Ноя 2010)

спасибо


----------

